# Foley Catheter - "Insertion of Foly Cath"



## mslori7

Hi,

Can anyone give me anyone direct me to the right place to find billing guidelines for "Insertion of Foly Cath" done in the ER.  The cpt's in question are 51702, 51703 and P9612.  When is it proper to use any of these codes in the ER?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## KCROSS

P9612 is only for Medicare pts, it's used to get a clean sampe (we usually do this in the office).  51701:  straight catheter, not left in the bladder.  51702:  indewelling catheter, foley type.  51703:  difficult placement of indwelling catheter.  I don't know the particular situation, but your probably going to be useing 51702 or 51703.  The ER doc will have to document that placement was difficult (stricture, genital edema, etc)

Karen


----------

